

A Quick Puzzle to Test Your Problem Solving - mhb
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2015/07/03/upshot/a-quick-puzzle-to-test-your-problem-solving.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=second-column-region&region=top-news

======
giridharkannan
I think developers would answer correctly

